# Loading PDF's and other problems (Kindle Touch)



## kkau1 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hi,

I just got a Kindle Touch last week, my first kindle ever.  I've been trying to put some PDF's onto my kindle (research papers and other fun reading stuff...)  But it seems like most of the time the pdf's just don't show up.  This has been driving me nuts~  The first time I put a pdf on, it showed up.  However, when I tried putting another one on, it never appears on the home screen.  When I reset the kindle and tried again, this time not a single PDF showed up.  What am I doing wrong?  I've just been dragging the pdf's into the documents folder.

Also,  how do you delete things from the touch?  I've tried holding the item, and then selecting "delete"  but the kindle never deletes it.

Also, if I reset my kindle, sometimes the home screen becomes blank, like there's nothing on there...


Any help would be great.

Thanks~


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

I've not got a Touch, but what you are describing sounds like you are doing all the right things.

Make sure you are ejecting the Kindle from your PC when you are finished copying files (right click and select "Eject", or use "Safely Remove") like you would with a pen drive or external hard disk - don't just pull the cable out.

It's fairly normal for the home screen to appear after a restart with no books or categories in it, they all appear after a few seconds.

I'd be tempted to get onto Kindle CS (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,73465.msg1181468.html#msg1181468, use the "Call me back" option) and ask them to step you through the process.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Make sure you are putting the pdf files into the "documents" folder, not the root folder of the Kindle drive, as it appears when connected to your pc.


----------



## kkau1 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hi,

Yup, i've been putting the pdf's into the kindle/documents folder.  However, still having the same problem.  These pdf's just don't want to show up on my home screen ><


----------



## sainath (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi!

I have been facing the exact same problem. Did you happen to find out the solution? 

Regards,
Sainath


----------

